# Accunocks????



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

I have been using them since this past July. When I started using them I noticed an increase in elevation when shooting out to 40 yards. What I mean by that is I noticed my arrows hitting about 2-3" higher than my regular nocked arrows. I also noticed less noise coming from the shot, maybe not a huge difference, but I believe it was due to the Accunocks releasing smoothly from my string.

I also shoot FOB's with this combo and find them to be extremely compatible. Here is their website. Check out the facts for yourself. If you have any other questions please don't hesitate to ask. http://www.accunock.com/index.htm


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I've been shooting Accunocks for about a year now and love them. You can also go to ebay. type in Accunocks and his store should pop up. :teeth:


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

I didn't like Accunocks because of the way they do NOT attach snugly to your string. Your arrow will move back and forth when nocked.

Having said that, you should buy a dozen and try them for yourself. They aren't very expensive and appear to be quality built.


----------



## badddwithabow (Oct 29, 2008)

*got*

Got mine last week.... i love em... they hold plenty tight on my string and when you shoot absolutely no twang from nock leaving string


----------



## double h (Jan 2, 2004)

better trajectory, quieter, less string wear. the best bang for buck performance enhancer you can get imo. give them a try.


----------



## Hana Pa'a (Nov 18, 2005)

Used them last year and now I'm not. PM me your address and I will send you the 11-12 I have. Nothing bad to say about them but nothing good either. Regular nocks work, all of the top pros are using regular nocks, I only know of one and he is not at the top of the list by any means that is using them in the pro ranks. Not saying there isn't any just that I don't know of any others.


----------



## xxxarcher067 (Mar 25, 2010)

*the answer*

i have no clue who you are but i do have to defend my self , i am new to the archery world , 5 years now , never seen a bow in my life , i was in the army for 11 years as an army sniper school with marine sniper school under my belt , after shooting a ow for three years and being stuck with a consistant score of 295 in doors 20 yd, i wanted to get above that platue, a friend of mine told me about them so i started to shoot them and the very first time i shot them i shot a 300 27 x, i thought that was great , so i then put them threw the test , now what i found out is they are more consistant in each and every shot , and yes i am a pro , but i see my self is just anotherone that wants to reach he top , i love to work with people , and also learn , so by you saying that i am not up at the top by any means , well i have taken them pretty far , and alot of them at the top would love to shoot them , but contracts hold them back , thats why i am not a factory staff shooter cause i wont shoot easton products i believe in accunock , and if you would like to talk with me im here , but remember its the same shot every time , un like other nocks , they wear , ours are made to be a little loose , but if you excute the shot right you will see a same hole more every tme , than standard knocks , a hooter shooter proved that any wayse , i just read your thread and thought i would reply, im new , but i will and i have moved up in such a short time , and i am 42 and most of my competerors have been shooting their hole lives , and this last vegas i shot an 8 due to my release going off or i would have been in shoot off , any wayse thank you hope to here from you soon , Ray Solomon xxxarcher067 at y mail


----------



## Chris Morton (Apr 4, 2008)

I have used them with great satisfaction on my Easton Axis arrows. I don't know that they are really any better - haven't chrono'd them. I also have some older ones (I think) on my Gold Tip arrows that have been less satisfactory. I had a number of them lose the insert on the shot. The insert is the little plastic clip inside the nock; it actually is the part that holds the nock on the string. Never had this happen with the Axis Accunocks, only the standard ones. Never seemed to affect a shot, but it was a pain to look for the insert, or have to change nocks.


----------

